# Paph. trigrinum questions



## reivilos (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello,
A few months ago, I purchased a 3-growth tigrinum (1 old, 2 new).
In the meantime, it has put out a new one, and now is about to spike.
I understood this species is prone to bud blast. Which precautions should I observe now besides
the 'dry period' (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13004&highlight=tigrinum&page=3) ?
Thanks,
Olivier


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2012)

reivilos said:


> Which precautions should I observe now....


Pray!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2012)

Keep humidity up.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't let the developing buds collect water once they start to poke out and swell.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 13, 2012)

I think so that praying is the most effective way to avoid it from blasting.
Mine has 4 growths, every year a new sheath formed but all of blasted. Someone wrote previuosly that after the 5th growth problem will disappear.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, the blooms are easier on bigger plants.

I agree with chrismende. Be carfeful with water inside the growth!!!

And keep dry until the bud is out of the growth (just a little water on the top of the pot). Then you can watering gradually when the bud is out of the growth.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

Send it to me! 
Looking good; good luck.


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2012)

Thats looks interesting are you using Kanuma and what else for your plant


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 13, 2012)

In the last orchid mag or maybe two issues ago. Perner Holger did another arcticle for chinese paphs and the was a caption about tigrinum that seemed to say the dry period was only for the winter months and the bud blasting was due to the plant not being cool enough (or to warm,however you want to say it). This year over the winter I kept my tigrinums cool and pretty dry all winter. When I started watering normally in march they really took off with roots and top growth better than they ever had.

So try to keep it cooler if possible.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2012)

:drool::drool: Good luck!


----------



## rob (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with Cheyenne,
I grow tigrinum with all my parvis and they rarely blast and usually put up multiple spikeseach year and grow well. My problem is that they never seem to hold on to older growths for long so it is hard to get it past 3-4 growths at any one time.
Rob


----------



## reivilos (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you guys.
I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## reivilos (Sep 29, 2012)

A little update ...





The spike eventually showed up. It seems to grow by 1mm/week !
I kept the crown dry, but kept watering because it sent a root through the bottom of the pot to get water !!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2012)

The blasting thing with tigrinum seems to be an enigma. Wet/dry, pot water only/ winter water restriction......Some seem to blast continually regardless of temp/watering until they get to be a large clump.

In the wild they bloom May - July when a massive monsoon kicks in in June. So the do go through a cool/winter dry, but does that mean it effects a summer blooming?

For many the clump size makes more difference than seasonal watering/cooling cycles.

I've been nursing along some seedlings I purchased in 2003. They been up to 6 or more growths and back down to 1, and then back up. Same for root growth.

They've been blasting for the last 5 years. I put them in baskets about 2 years ago, and went to low K fert. Leaf and root growth has never been better. One doubled the number of growths in the basket in just the last 6 months. It has a couple of sheaths going since late July. I started checking substrate conductivity and found quite a bit of fertilizer buildup so I started flushing (it takes a lot too!). The growth rate of the leaves, sheaths, and roots has accelerated in just a very short time since dropping down the substrate EC. So we'll see if this season will be different.

Lots of the blasting I think can be attributed to excess K in the plants and potting mix. Large multigrowth plants can suck up more feed than single plants so the "large clump" factor may reinforce this.

Check the EC of your pot and consider a big flushing. Try cutting feeding way down and see what happens.


----------



## Paphanatic (Oct 12, 2012)

oke: How's the tig doing? Pic update!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2012)

yes!


----------



## reivilos (Oct 12, 2012)

Well well... 1mm/week * 2 weeks = 2mm !!!
Both spikes are growing slowly. We can't see it on the picture but the spikes are greenish, not brown.
I measured EC as Rick requested. I just have to get hold of my notes.
I've been busy with a few new acquisitions so I forgot about that picky one.


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2012)

reivilos said:


> Well well... 1mm/week * 2 weeks = 2mm !!!
> Both spikes are growing slowly. We can't see it on the picture but the spikes are greenish, not brown.
> I measured EC as Rick requested. I just have to get hold of my notes.
> I've been busy with a few new acquisitions so I forgot about that picky one.



I'm still getting slow advancement of a couple of bracts/spikes. But getting even more new growths and roots at the same time. I haven't had this much new growth in the plant since it got large enough to bloom blast several years ago.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think it's number of growths as much as maturity of the division. Mine blasted a few years in a row, then became a reliable bloomer. It got more growths after successful bloom than before.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 21, 2013)

Little update. The first bud took 7 months to get out... Now that it's out, it's growing faster.
Too bad we don't see tigrinum bud more often.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like water all over those buds.

Making good progress though. Normal blooming time is late spring for these guys, so speed should pick up.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 22, 2013)

Great start so far!


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck and looking forward to your updates.


----------



## reivilos (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a close-up of the seldom seen bud. Unfortunately the other bud blasted .







It's worth noting the sheath is still freckled, and green.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2013)

fingers crossed


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

These fingers crossed, also.


----------



## atlantis (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a bit more patience... 

Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice. Good luck.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 15, 2013)

I am struggling to hold my breath for so long!


----------



## Dido (Apr 15, 2013)

looks promissing


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice I would love to see the foliage of this plant.


----------



## reivilos (Apr 15, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Nice I would love to see the foliage of this plant.








You'll notice it's in kanuma. Last year I saw pics of tigrinum growing on trees.
I thought trees=>acidic=>kanuma huh? As I found no serious feedback for paphs, I tried it myself...
DON'T DO THAT !!!!!! I did it too for a parishii and two delenatii. Plants grow leaves (the tigrinum put another strong growth), sometimes roots, but roots eventually get eaten away!
Maybe the substrate is too acidic, I don't know.
That's why I asked Hakone feedback on his move to kanuma... I'm not sure it's the way to grow, especially for brachys.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2013)

reivilos said:


> You'll notice it's in kanuma. Last year I saw pics of tigrinum growing on trees.
> I thought trees=>acidic=>kanuma huh? As I found no serious feedback for paphs, I tried it myself...
> DON'T DO THAT !!!!!! I did it too for a parishii and two delenatii. Plants grow leaves (the tigrinum put another strong growth), sometimes roots, but roots eventually get eaten away!
> Maybe the substrate is too acidic, I don't know.
> That's why I asked Hakone feedback on his move to kanuma... I'm not sure it's the way to grow, especially for brachys.



Nice! what is that reddish coloration at the base of the growth?


----------



## chrismende (Apr 16, 2013)

And what is kanuma?


----------



## reivilos (Apr 18, 2013)

It's some kind of acidic Japanese soil bonzai-aware people use for azalea (among other things). It's yellowish and crumbles easily.
I've been looking for a serious analysis of the media on the Net, to no avail.
Strangely enough the leaves are perfect but the roots are not in a good condition.
I remember Roth (where is Roth?) saying it wasn't suitable for roots development.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2013)

reivilos said:


> It's some kind of acidic Japanese soil bonzai-aware people use for azalea (among other things). It's yellowish and crumbles easily.
> I've been looking for a serious analysis of the media on the Net, to no avail.
> Strangely enough the leaves are perfect but the roots are not in a good condition.
> I remember Roth (where is Roth?) saying it wasn't suitable for roots development.



I have the feeling some kinds like it. 

But only micranthum pure and armeniacum mixed with calcium loves it really. 

The others like it mixed with bark, this is what Popow uses at the moment. 

If you search in other post I think there was told that it is a natural soil which is burned till it stay like that. 

Maybe for Tigrinum you should try the bigger size, as Popow have them in the bigger particels now.


----------



## reivilos (Apr 21, 2013)

There it is:


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great!!


----------



## Stone (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice. I love this species


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2013)

good one! very rare to see these in flower.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: worth waiting for!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## eggshells (Apr 21, 2013)

A beauty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2013)

how beautiful is that!?


----------



## Dido (Apr 22, 2013)

It looks really great looking forward on the cross...

Wish you a lot of luck


----------



## Trithor (Apr 22, 2013)

That is absolutely fabulous. The vibrancy and intensity of the colour makes it breathtaking!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2013)

very nice and good job!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 22, 2013)

God! Outstanding!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow and more wow! How wonderful! I think we only see one of these every couple of years! Congratulations! It is
Stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlantis (Apr 23, 2013)

I dream of this species. Absolutely wonderful.

Congrats for the flower and for your patience


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2013)

For some reason seeing pictures of this species in flower makes my jaw drop on the floor. We are spoiled with shots from good roth's sandies etc. But tigrinums are not seen that often. I can't recall seeing one in flower on a orchid show.

Very well done and good luck with growing this plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 24, 2013)

What a fine bloom, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## AquaGem (Apr 24, 2013)

So nice.. mine blasted 2 times... zzzzzz.....


----------

